# Commencal Furious



## boogie164 (29. Juli 2011)

Kennt es einer von euch? Ist es jemand schon einmal gefahren? Hat es evt einer? Was ist das eigentliche Einsatzgebiet? Hätte da eins am Haken aber ganz ohne Info´s will ich doch nicht zuschlagen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## hollowtech2 (1. August 2011)

Das Furious gab es bis 2010. Es fällt in die Kategorie DH und war der Vorgänger
vom Supreme 8. Also ein Bike das bestens geeignet ist für den Spaß bergab.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boogie164 (1. August 2011)

gibts die denn noch?


----------



## hollowtech2 (2. August 2011)

Gebaut werden sie nicht mehr, gibt ja jetzt das Supreme 8. Falls du also ein neues
am Haken hast, wirds wohl ein Vorjahresmodell sein. 

Aber die Ersatzteilversorgung ist nach wie vor gewährleistet.


----------



## boogie164 (2. August 2011)

hab keins am haken aber hätte ich gerne...sieht einfach genial aus das teil


----------



## Kenny300 (10. August 2011)

Moinmoin,

meine Empfehlung lautet: zuschlagen! Habe mir vor zwei Wochen ein gebrauchtes bei Ebei geschossen und ich bin absolut begeistert. Es ist superhandlich, ohne nervös zu sein und ist bergauf noch einigermaßen pedalierbar. Der Hinterbau ist reagiert so gut wie gar nicht auf Kettenzug. Mir passt Größe S/M bei 1,83m sehr gut (wobei ich tendenziell kleine Rahmen bevorzuge).

Den Test hast du sicher gelesen:

http://content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=2913

Apropos zugreifen: Das Bike ist bei commencal wohl auch noch neu zu erstehen:

http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=8273731

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, ich könnte stundenlang darüber schwärmen... ;-)


----------



## boogie164 (10. August 2011)

Kleine Rahmen bi ich auch von begseistert. Sind halt super handlich auch im Gelände. Für wieviel hast du deins denn geschossen?


----------



## tölpel (23. August 2011)

Ich hatte das Teil man einen halben Tag als Leihbike in Nendaz, Frankreich. 
Bergab wirklich eine Offenbahrung (muss der vollständigkeit halber sagen das ich derzeit nur ein Enduro hatte), extrem laufruhig und Fahrwerk wie Sahne. Bergauf aber eine qual.


----------

